# Me presento con una "preguntonta"

## ramiromd

Buenas, soy un potencial usuario de Gentoo y nuevo en el foro (obviamente).

Uso Debian testing desde hace ya unos años, aunque comencé allá por el 2007 con Ubuntu. El tema es que aprovechando la cercanía de las vacaciones quería probar alguna otra distro, pero utilizando Gnome como entorno de escritorio, ya que uso kde en mi actual Debian.

Por lo que leí Gentoo viene con kde de instalación, mi pregunta era si había alguna forma de que venga Gnome desde la instalación.

Ya sea precompilado en el cd de instalación o instalación desde internet.

Bueno era eso solo.

Un saludo y gracias.

----------

## ramiromd

Bueno, acabo de encontrar un tuto por la red que parece resolver mi cuestión.

Ya me pongo con eso. Dejo el link abajo.

Un saludo.-

http://foro.elhacker.net/tutoriales_documentacion/mi_pequeno_manual_de_instalacion_de_gentoo_por_g0su-t33841.0.html

----------

## pelelademadera

primero que nada, bienvenido.

ahora voy con un par de explicaciones.

gentoo no se instala como cualquier distro. gentoo esta compuesto de las herramientas necesarias para poder compilar los paquetes basicos, y las librerias necesarias junto con portage, que es el corazon de gentoo.

portage vendria a ser el apt de debian/ubuntu, pero la principal diferencia es que baja codigos fuente, y realiza la compilacion e instalacion de el paquete a instalar.

otra cosa, es: gentoo no trae "X" aplicaciones, gentoo se construye, y estoy seguro, que es casi imposible encontrar 2 instalaciones identicas de gentoo, salvo que esten hechas bajo un mismo dueño.

gentoo se construye desde 0, y como tal, vos elegis como hacerlo, y con determinadas opciones generales, y especificas para cada paquete, asi como es el soporte y las optimizaciones.

no quiero hacer esto muy largo, gentoo se sabe lo que es cuando se usa, creo y estoy seguro que es la mejor distro, pero tiene una sola contra, el tener que compilar el sistema y todas las aplicaciones y librerias que vallas a usar, no por la dificultad, ya que esto lo hace portage, sino por el tiempo que lleva hacerlo, sobre todo, si tu equipo no es medianamente moderno.

a modo de sugerencia y es casi obligado hacerlo, lee el manual de gentoo, parece largo, pero mientras vas haciendo alguna compilacion, vas leyendo lo que sigue, y si bien seguramente no vas a entender todo lo que dice, si copias y pegas tal cual lo que dice el manual, el sistema sale andando... 

nuevamente bienvenido, y aca estamos para ayudarte cualquier inconveniente.

saludos

----------

## AnimAlf

 :Smile:  bienvenido

como se comenta no tienes perdida siguiendo el manual. Además que es muy ligero aunque parezca extenso. Para empezar la instalación y mientras la contruyes a tu manera. Puedes utilizar el live de tu Debian para iniciar y continuar, las diferentes veces que tendrás tu Gentoo enjaulada en la casilla chroot. Podras trabajar desde tu entorno habitual, no te hará falta salir de ahí hasta que no tengas todo tu Gentoo configurado.

Aunque tengas un arranque correcto con Gentoo, y accedas a tus primeras X del sistema Gentoo, es mejor que siguas arrancando con tu Live y sigas construyendo tu sistema de este modo. Puedes iniciarlo en una sesión screen, para no perder la sesión, si quieres cerrar una X y iniciar otras, como las de gentoo.

Des este modo tendrás el sistema para operar sin problemas y el otro en construcción pero los dos siempre operativos, hasta que gentoo trabaje correctamente con todas tus aplicaciones y tus configuraciones.

SaludOS

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> es casi imposible encontrar 2 instalaciones identicas de gentoo, salvo que esten hechas bajo un mismo dueño. 

 

Ni así, si yo ahora lo volviese a instalar en el mismo equipo lo haria diferente, con otros paquetes ya que continuamente se actualizan.

----------

## Luciernaga

Primero: Bienvenido a este foro ...

Segundo: Fíjate en la fecha del manual de El Hacker que es del 2004 y desde entonces ha llovido muchísimo, aunque en general la pauta de construcción es similar ...

Tercero: El comentario del amigo "AnimAlf" no está dirigido a principiantes precisamente, al menos es mi opinión, aunque tiene su miga.

Cuarto: Ni que lo digas, amigo "cometa", cada instalación de Gentoo que he hecho y van ... cientos ... me sale diferente y con nuevos problemas a resolver, lo que en una distro funciona en la nueva te puede dar la patada ... aún con el mismo hardware ...

Venga, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

>  Puedes utilizar el live de tu Debian para iniciar y continuar, las diferentes veces que tendrás tu Gentoo enjaulada en la casilla chroot

 Todavia mejor si tienes cualquier distro instalada, con crear la jaula chroot puedes instalar tu gentoo a la vez que lees el periodico, miras el foro, correo, ....etc.

----------

## AnimAlf

Je, je, también podrías ir paseando, con las máquinas de hoy en día ?¿ viendo, como puedes, 1os archivos de vídeo mientras corriges el formato de varios   :Wink:  y en ella naciendo y viendo a lo que se acerca. ... casi me imagino instalándolo. ... mmm !No! mejor no. Que no, que no tengo portatil :)

SaludOS

----------

## Latinvs

Yo hago lo mismo que hacía con Debian y no he tenido especiales problemas en ese sentido:

1. Instalar el sistema base desde una memoria USB y dejarlo bien configurado, idioma, hora, opciones de compilación...(bueno, esto último en Debian no procedía)

2. Instalar las X con sus controladores y algunas fuentes

3. Instalar el entorno de escritorio (uso KDE, pero con cualquier EE funcionará igual el proceso)

Las complicaciones vendrán luego, jeje, bueno, como en cualquier otra distro.

En fin, bienvenido y te recomiendo que te quedes en Gentoo, aunque sólo sea porque su comunidad no pretende que uno estudie una licenciatura en informática, y en inglés, para usar su ordenador si pregunta cómo hacer que su impresora funcione, jeje.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Te recomendaria que no siguieras manuales externos a la documentación oficial, como te han dicho otros usuarios, puedes tener problemas a la hora de la instalación ya que esos tutos suelen ser de hace tiempo y las versiones que utilizan pueden provocar bloqueos inesperados entre los paquetes que se vayan instalando...

Es más, para que buscar algo no oficial si lo oficial es clarisimo, aqui lo tienes, handbook de gentoo...

```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
```

Espero que disfrutes, no te arepentiras  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------

